# proviron: worth it?



## Digitalash (Aug 22, 2011)

What exactly are the benefits of proviron and is it worth the price? How should it be dosed?


----------



## BillHicksFan (Aug 23, 2011)

50mg/day

Rock hard boners, hardened physique, help ward of gyno


----------



## blazeftp (Aug 23, 2011)

BillHicksFan said:


> 50mg/day
> 
> Rock hard boners, hardened physique, help ward of gyno



This and i got a major boost in sex drive and performance


----------



## TGB1987 (Aug 23, 2011)

BillHicksFan said:


> 50mg/day
> 
> Rock hard boners, hardened physique, help ward of gyno


 
THis ^ .  Also increased vascularity if bf %$ is decently low.  I really like Proviron.  It can be added to nearly any cycle with success.  It can provide the androgen that may be missing to a cycle.  I really like the hardened look I get from proviron.  The only bad thing about Proviron is the price can be high depending where you purchase.


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Aug 23, 2011)

I always wanted to try proviron, but I never have.  I don't know whats stopping me...


----------



## BigBird (Aug 23, 2011)

I have always had a sweet place in my heart for Proviron.  Price could be high but the Bayer Schering Proviron is unmatched IMO.  Ran it in the weeks leading up to my contest in '97 and I swear it helped keep my BF low and sex drive through the roof; therefore, what's not to like about it.  I sometimes run it at a lower dose depending on other compounds involved.  With heavy aromatizing compounds, 50mg ED is the spot; otherwise, 25-37.5mg ED works wonders for me.


----------



## BigBird (Aug 23, 2011)

ANIMALHOUSE said:


> I always wanted to try proviron, but I never have. I don't know whats stopping me...


 
C'mon Animal - get with the program!!  Scared??!!  Need permission ffrom your grandma?  lol - don't expect magic but you will indeed notice when it's present in the cycle.  Give it a shot brotha.


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Aug 23, 2011)

BigBird said:


> C'mon Animal - get with the program!! Scared??!! Need permission ffrom your grandma? lol - don't expect magic but you will indeed notice when it's present in the cycle. Give it a shot brotha.


 
Honestly?  It's one of those compounds that I always forget about when I order gear. 

And leave grammy outta this... she's only a fan of dbol!


----------



## D-Lats (Aug 23, 2011)

Dont ask just do!! LOL!! It is my favourite compound to add in any cycle. Its hard to describe what its like til you try it. Trust what these guys are saying you will LOVE IT!!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Aug 23, 2011)

i like it too..its also work like Viagra


----------



## Vibrant (Aug 23, 2011)

Damn, hearing all this makes me even more pissed that my order with proviron hasn't come in.


----------



## XYZ (Aug 23, 2011)

Digitalash said:


> What exactly are the benefits of proviron and is it worth the price? How should it be dosed?


 

It frees up bound test, nothing more.

Don't expect too much from it, you're not going to gain any type of LBM from it so as long as you know that going in you'll be fine.

50-100mg ED is a good place to start.  100mg if you're on the leaner side of 10% BF.


----------



## njc (Aug 23, 2011)

BillHicksFan said:


> 50mg/day
> 
> Rock hard boners, hardened physique, help ward of gyno


 

X2

I prefer Masteron however.  Proviron is good though.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Aug 23, 2011)

i am on the fence bout adding it to my next cycle money is tight right now.and since we all run test with everything sex drive is high anyway.and most of us that take multiple coumpounds all ready have somthing in the cycle tthat will harden your muscle up.i wonder if it is usefull in some stacks and not really in other.like i could see it being usefull in like test deca only stack to hardden you up.but maybe not so usefull or worth it in a stack say like test,tren,winny or masteron or somthing.does this seem about right or am i way off?


----------



## BigBird (Aug 23, 2011)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> i am on the fence bout adding it to my next cycle money is tight right now.and since we all run test with everything sex drive is high anyway.and most of us that take multiple coumpounds all ready have somthing in the cycle tthat will harden your muscle up.i wonder if it is usefull in some stacks and not really in other.like i could see it being usefull in like test deca only stack to hardden you up.but maybe not so usefull or worth it in a stack say like test,tren,winny or masteron or somthing.does this seem about right or am i way off?


 
Your concept of thinking is on the right track.  That is, it's effects would be more noticeable during a cylce with highly aromatizing compounds such as Test/Dbol etc as opposed to a cycle with Primo, Mast and/or Winny etc.  I definately did NOT need - nor want - Proviron earlier in the summer when I was running a cycle of Test/Mast/Winny.  Would've been a waste of Proviron IMO.  However, it surely does free up test as CT stated but it does have a fat-burning/physique hardening quality to it being that is a pure androgen and androgens surely do promote fat loss, among other things.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Aug 23, 2011)

oh really thanks bigbird idk that prov had fatburning .so from what i have heard/learned the following steroids have a fat burning property to them if you will.tren,anavar,prov,primo,winny,masteron.any more that i missed and yes i know diet and working out and all are first and for most on fatburnning.oh yea one more guestion does prov have any side effects.like high blodd pres,not sleeping etc.i might add it to my next cycle see what it does for me best way to find out right to try it.


----------



## XYZ (Aug 23, 2011)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> oh really thanks bigbird *idk that prov had fatburning* .so from what i have heard/learned the following steroids have a fat burning property to them if you will.tren,anavar,prov,primo,winny,masteron.any more that i missed and yes i know diet and working out and all are first and for most on fatburnning.oh yea one more guestion does prov have any side effects.like high blodd pres,not sleeping etc.i might add it to my next cycle see what it does for me best way to find out right to try it.


 

That's not correct Bro.

It only seems that way if your BF is less than 10%.

Proviron being stated as a fat burining AAS is a misconception.


----------



## SloppyJ (Aug 23, 2011)

Just started it a few days ago. I'm going at 100mg ED just to see what happens. I'm also on tren so I doubt I'll even be able to tell....


----------



## Digitalash (Aug 23, 2011)

Thanks guys, you had me at rock hard erections lmao

So from what I gather it would be good on a bulk cycle like test/dbol/deca but not really needed with something like tren? Upcoming cycle will most likely be test/tren so I will have to keep it in mind for the future.

Somewhat off topic but the mention of masteron made me think of this. What are the benefits of adding mast to test/tren? Is it really worth it or is the tren just going to overpower everything else anyway?


----------



## BigBird (Aug 24, 2011)

CT said:


> That's not correct Bro.
> 
> It only seems that way if your BF is less than 10%.
> 
> Proviron being stated as a fat burining AAS is a misconception.


 
I've always said that, although it's not an actual fat burner per se, it does have the tendency to harden up the physique due to the fact it's a pure androgen and androgens promote LBM and less fat; hence females (naturally lower androgenic levels) have more BF% than men typically.


----------



## FLJames (Aug 24, 2011)

I took 100mg pro-v every day during PCT hoping it would boost sex drive, didn't really do much honestly, and I know it was legit gear. I think it reacts differently with everyone.


----------



## dk350 (Aug 25, 2011)

is it used to replace an AI on cycle or run with an AI?


----------



## D-Lats (Aug 25, 2011)

FLJames said:


> I took 100mg pro-v every day during PCT hoping it would boost sex drive, didn't really do much honestly, and I know it was legit gear. I think it reacts differently with everyone.



It frees up test it doesnt add any so it could have been because your t was so low.


----------



## D-Lats (Aug 25, 2011)

dk350 said:


> is it used to replace an AI on cycle or run with an AI?



Take it alongside an ai.


----------



## SloppyJ (Aug 25, 2011)

So when do the boners come on? 



....but seriously.


----------



## OnPoint88 (Aug 25, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> It frees up test it doesnt add any so it could have been because your t was so low.


This is why I love it with high dose Test, more bang for the buck.


----------



## sofargone561 (Aug 25, 2011)

HAHAH wow im glad to see all the possativity twards proviron becuase i got some for my cycle! =)


----------

